# Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin



## Azurfuchs (14. März 2012)

*Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

Guten Abend liebe PCGH(X)ler!

Ich suche eine Forensoftware, die sich ähnlich verhält, anpassen und benutzen lässt wie VBulletin.
Sollte Freeware sein, da ich mir sonst VBulletin auch kaufen würde, aber im Moment ist das Geld dafür einfach nicht da.

Auf meinem Server arbeite ich mit Apache, php, und MySQL als Datenbanksystem.

Wär super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Frezy (15. März 2012)

*AW: Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

Hey,

Vl Woltlab Burning Board?

WoltLab® - Produkte - Burning Board® Lite - Übersicht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## JonathanWayne (15. März 2012)

*AW: Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

WBB kostet, sofern es nicht die Lite-Version ist, Geld.

Guck dir MyBB an.
Und dann noch das mir persönlich etwas sympathischere phpBB.

Grüße


----------



## Frezy (15. März 2012)

*AW: Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

Hey,

Der Link sollte auf die WBB Lite Version verweisen... wenn er das nicht tut... sry.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## JonathanWayne (15. März 2012)

*AW: Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

Nö, nö, das sollte soweit passen. Wollte es nur erwähnt haben, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen.


----------



## Azurfuchs (15. März 2012)

*AW: Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

Danke an euch, werde es mir mal ansehen


----------



## Chrissyx (16. März 2012)

*AW: Forensoftware ähnlich VBulletin*

Hier gibt's noch eine schicke Vergleichshilfe:
Forum Software Reviews | Internet Communities Deserve the Best Forum.


----------

